# carpet plants wont grow



## swampfogger (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I have the worst time trying to get a carpet plant to grow. I have tried dwarf hairgrass multiple times and wisteria once. Here is my setup.
18" high 29gallon
96 watts T5 placed about 3 inches above tank
aqueon quietflow 50 filter - rarely change the cartridges, although I do rinse them off.
3inches of eco-complete fluorite
4liters of DIY CO2 injected through a small powerhead
100watt marineland heater
I switched to using RO water exclusively
I have been at this for about 6-7 months.
I have tried fluorish excel for approximately a month, and it just killed the anarachis.
I have tried fluorish micronutrients alone and also with fluorish excel, without result.
I have tried dosing PNK macronutrients to no avail.
Inhabitants - few ghost shrimp, 16 neon tetras, 4 mystery snails, 2 anubias, 4 java ferns, few bits of anarachis, and a little bit of wisteria and hairgrass.
The hairgrass and wisteria are under constant attack by algae, and I am lost.
I notice that the hairgrass and wisteria have some problems staying rooted, while removing this algae.
They also seem to be uprooted extremely easily. 
Any suggestions on how to get the dwarf hairgrass to grow, or some other carpet plants that will grow semi-fast.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Dwarf hsirgrass is a root feeder and florite contains NO macro nutrients, just traces of iron. 2 options, use root tabs that have nitrate and iron or lay down a nutrient rich substrate like manufactured for planted tanks or potting soil/peat moss under the florite.


----------



## swampfogger (Sep 22, 2011)

I have tried freezing osmocote extended release fertilizer into cubes and then placing them in the substrate. Would root tabs be significantly different from this? Also, do I need to place the root tabs directly under the roots or just nearby?
Thanks for the info digital_gods


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My initial thought is that you have too much light for DIY CO2. Also, Excel, Flourish, or the combination of those don't help if that's all you have (with that amount of light). Floursih Comprehensive is only a micro-nutrient supplement and Excel is..."carbon" supplement.

The N, P, and K need to be dosed in proportion to the amount of light and CO2 you have.

IMO, API root tabs are best for root feeding in aquariums.

Another major thing to consider is proper water movement. Does you filter give proper circulation throughout the tank?

I would suggest raising the light fixture to reduce intensity. Watch for potassium deficiency in you plants, and dose carefully (don't over do it) in the water column and use root tabs per the suggested use on the package.

OR, if you want to keep the intensity, go pressurized with CO2 and follow an EI dosing schedule.

Also, read the article that is attached to the first post in THIS thread.


----------

